# which outdoor magazine?



## sotah (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to order a subscription to a magazine. Just want your guys' opinions on whats best. field and stream, outdoor life etc...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

First off I like your user name!! Ha ha Thats a tough question. I used to love F&S but they have so many d$%@ adds. They still have some good ones. I also like in-fisherman but not all they have is pertinent for utah fishing. Depends on what you fish for... What do you do?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Maxim


Nice. 8)

Best advice EVER!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Bass Masters, oh and playboy. Yes, you are correct in assuming that I don't read the articles! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I get about 4 of them; you can get Field N Stream, Petersen's Hunting and outdoor Life for only about $9-12/year for the first year and then they try and charge double so I cancel and subscribe to my work address for $9 again. I do not see a lot of differences between them; I like getting several so that I always have something to read, I would say Petersen's is likely my favorite.


----------



## birdhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

field and stream has treated me well


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I get the NAFC magazines


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I would go with Rocky Mountain Hunting and Fishing News. Lots of local info.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

What about American Angler?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have Field and Stream. I have learned alot from it. But I really Like Rocky Mountain Fishing and Hunting because it Focuses on Utah Idaho and Wyoming . Instead of Field and Stream focuses on the world, so some fishing tactics might not work here .
and Its states specifically what Lakes do good at certain times of year and what to use. And it has maps of the area. It has opened me up to try new places in Utah, and it comes out twice a month. You can pick it up at any 7-11 or Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've subscribed to them all over my years, even when I read all the articles in Playboy. Got tired of all the ads and hunting stories about Africa and New Zealand etc in F&S and Outdoor Life and most of the other big boy ones.

If I was going to drop all of the others and only subscribe to one it would be "Fur Fish and Game". It's about America, Down Home, Basic hunting, fishing, trapping, camping etc. Every article is worth reading in the magazines and they are VERY HARD to throw away, even after reading them for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops Master fishing catalog.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We subscribe to Musky Hunter Magazine...wrote and article and sent it to them and believe-it-or-not they actually published it in the Dec/Jan edition. Gave me a couple of hundred bucks for the story. :wink: :wink:


----------



## baconeater (Apr 5, 2008)

rocky mountain game and fish is what you want if its local and trout info your looking for


----------

